# Video : Laying printed vinyl with a Big squeegee



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Ive mentioned before on the boards how I lay my printed vinyl from the versacamm, using a tool called the Big Squeegee..
I have several differant sizes of the squeegee and use it to laminate prints.. lay vinyl and lay application tape..

The video is me laying a print on coroplast bubble free..

It is done with no application tape except a 2 inch wide strip at the leading edge..

I do the same process laying really large prints also.. up to 4 ft wide.

The video was taken by QueenVee and her Friend when the visited the shop a couple weeks ago.. and after i did on she tried and got a print layed with no bubbles on her first try..

here ya go .. its a short video.. but hopefully it can help others

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNm01XbvWkw[/MEDIA]


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

Just got my 56" Lam BS from UPS today.....hope to start workin it tom morning...gotta be easier than what I have been using....LOL


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Ronnie.. I dont know what i would do without mine.. 
they are great


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

mystysue said:


> Ive mentioned before on the boards how I lay my printed vinyl from the versacamm, using a tool called the Big Squeegee..
> I have several differant sizes of the squeegee and use it to laminate prints.. lay vinyl and lay application tape..
> 
> The video is me laying a print on coroplast bubble free..
> ...


Great video.. you should look into youtubs partner program. I just joined up. They place an ad next to your video and you can make money..


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

mystysue said:


> Ronnie.. I dont know what i would do without mine..
> they are great


Well....now that I know how they are made....might just make myself an entire collection....LOL...very simple...but very effective.....who needs a 5k lam machine when you got a Big Squeegee....LOL


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

lol.. Ronnie.. i dont own a lam machine.. i either use liquid lam or lam it with my big squeegee lol.


----------



## matrixdecals (Aug 30, 2006)

I just love the Big Squeegee.


----------



## Dale Robinson (Jun 11, 2008)

Screenanator said:


> Well....now that I know how they are made....might just make myself an entire collection....LOL...very simple...but very effective.....who needs a 5k lam machine when you got a Big Squeegee....LOL


There is a lot more to the Big Squeegee than it looks. Mystysue has one of the first ones made. The newer ones have replaceable felt along with designs to fit the job. The squeegees come with a DVD to help you get started and to avoid developing bad methods. I have a problem with the copying of other peoples work. Is that ethical? 

The squeegee mystysue is using is called the Rivet/Dent Tool. It will put the vinyl over objects such as rivets and grommets.


----------



## Vinyleyezed (Jun 9, 2008)

I received mine yesterday after reading the message boards about it and now it makes me ill on how much time and money I could have saved if I would have had it a year ago. This is the greatest invention ever. Mine did not come with the felt on it so I am going to find some to tape on it but yes totally awesome....


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Gary.. I know they stopped using felt and went to some other material..
what.. does your have???
I got my first big S. when we first bought the shop.. and i dont know if i would have made it without it lol


----------



## Vinyleyezed (Jun 9, 2008)

It has what almost looks like that white medical tape on it. It is kind of rough but still great I would just like it a little softer. What's funny is I had a ton of transfer paper to put on yesterday and here I was putting it on the hard way, to chicken to try something new on jobs that were a rush. Then about midnight I tried it with some scraps and OH MY. We were going around trying to find anything we could to try it on. We were just amazed at how easy and nice everything came out. The corrugated stuff just comes out so nice. So now maybe my wrists can get a break. I felt like it was Christmas. I also just received the wheel cutter, don't remember the technical name, but the razor in the wheel thingy. Another great tool. Put a little sparkle in the end of a long day.

Sandra


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

great.. i know i cant say enuff good things about the Big Squeegee.. .. Dale knows Im one of his biggest fans..
thing is.. with using it for appl. tape.. It helps you get it so smooth.. and you know the first trick to no bubbles is smooth tape


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice video Miss Sue. Thanks for sharing with all us. ..... JB


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

lol my husband is nattering at me because he told me about this thing a year ago and I didnt want anything to do with it.

But I see you use it, and I WANT ONE !!! LOL 

Ok....but it didnt look like you used any pressure at all, you just rolled it along the vinyl and you didnt get any bubbles! Im impressed! Im going to have to look for one of these at the trade show.


----------



## Dale Robinson (Jun 11, 2008)

Robin said:


> ... I WANT ONE !!! LOL
> 
> ...Im going to have to look for one of these at the trade show.


You probably won't see one at a trade show. Here is a link to a list of suppliers that carry them. 
Suppliers


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the link Dale.

Well, lets hope, because I want to see and try it before I buy it.


----------



## Dale Robinson (Jun 11, 2008)

Robin said:


> Thanks for the link Dale.
> 
> Well, lets hope, because I want to see and try it before I buy it.


Some vendors will show it to you. Fellers has outside sales people that may give you a demo. So far I have not seen any vendors displaying it at trade shows.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

mystysue said:


> Ive mentioned before on the boards how I lay my printed vinyl from the versacamm, using a tool called the Big Squeegee..
> I have several differant sizes of the squeegee and use it to laminate prints.. lay vinyl and lay application tape..
> 
> The video is me laying a print on coroplast bubble free..
> ...



What vinyl/paper is that? Do you need a special ink to print on this vinyl? Can i used dyebase ink or pigment ink?


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

mystysue said:


> great.. i know i cant say enuff good things about the Big Squeegee.. .. Dale knows Im one of his biggest fans..
> thing is.. with using it for appl. tape.. It helps you get it so smooth.. and you know the first trick to no bubbles is smooth tape


 
Hi Sue
Dumb question but what series would I need for doing the digital print and putting on a metal sign?

Would it be 1?

Thanks
I am ordering one.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I think mine is series 2
I think the series 4 one sounds like the most versitile.. they didnt have that one when i got mine.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

MYDAMIT said:


> What vinyl/paper is that? Do you need a special ink to print on this vinyl? Can i used dyebase ink or pigment ink?


The type i have is done with eco solvent ink on a roland versacamm
it can print up to 54 inches wide.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Dale Robinson said:


> The newer ones have replaceable felt along with designs to fit the job. The squeegees come with a DVD to help you get started and to avoid developing bad methods. I have a problem with the copying of other peoples work. Is that ethical?
> 
> The squeegee mystysue is using is called the Rivet/Dent Tool. It will put the vinyl over objects such as rivets and grommets.


 
Good evening
I noticed on the post after this one that they said they had no felt, but on the website and in this post it mentions felt. Is there something I am overlooking. Need to get one of these ordered asap

Thanks so much


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

You can PM dale.. he posted earlier in this thread.. and see which one he thinks is best.. 
Hes a good guy.. Ive meet him at the sign shows before.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Thank you Sue
I have been looking and I think the first one is what I need.

Are they as great as everyone says? I hope so


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I love mine.. I use them every day.. I donno know what i would do without..
seriously..
they have spoiled me.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

That's what I am hearing so I am ordering one tomorrow.
I love this place, so much great info. I don't know what I would do without you guys and girls of course. 
Thanks so much Sue, you are a great help


----------



## Dale Robinson (Jun 11, 2008)

martinwoods said:


> Hi Sue
> Dumb question but what series would I need for doing the digital print and putting on a metal sign?
> 
> Would it be 1?
> ...


Mystysue has the series 3 squeegee.

The felt covering is used for masking as the laminator edge will not work with masking.

The Yard Sign tool or series 4 has both felt and padded cloth edges for masking and applying vinyl either cut or printed.

series 1 and 2 are for use on signs and banners that exceed a length that would make the graphic unmanageable. The roll holder is for holding the graphic in a roll for easy handling. Series 1 is for mounting vinyl only. Series 2 is for masking and mounting.

The one in the video is of series 3. We named it the Rivet/Dent tool but that is only a small part of what it does. It will mask and apply vinyl to any substrate.

We use coroplast as a sample in most of our videos because it is one of the hardest surfaces to apply to bubble free. We also use vinyl because most applications are in vinyl. There are many in use that apply wall paper and paper prints.

You can call me with any questions at 580-585-2440.

Dale


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Just ordered 2, hope they work as well as everyone says.

Thanks for all the info you have given me over the years


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Got my big squeegee and made a 3x5 sign with it today. All I can say is wow and thank you, thank you, thank you to the person responsible for this great little (big) tool

Thanks for all the good feedback , it is a great thing, wish I knew about it sooner.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Im sooo glad You like it.. Isnt it amazing.. I tell everyone, One would think i work for them with the way I act.. (and no i dont in any way shape or form. ) .. It was actually the first piece of equipment i bought when we purchased the store..
wait till you see how easy it is to lay app. tape on cut vinyl..


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I was amazed at how well it did on the printed vinyl. Although I did mess up 2 times but that my own fault.
It is a great product. Isn't it amazing how you buy something and you wonder how you did without it.
That is how I feel about this little item.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

i tell ya.. the first big sign we had i didnt have my big one.. and tried to do without.. .. ooo jezzz.. .. If i didnt have it. i think i would worry each time i had to lay big pieces .. now i just do it..
tonite about 10 mins before it was time to close.. B said.... Oo remember you have to lay that sign tonite .. so the installer can get it in the am..

No problem.. it was a 4 x 6 and I had it done with time to spare..
the more you do them chris the easier it gets too..


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

practice makes perfect. I know I still have a lot to learn but the people I had done stuff for have been very happy and have been telling others so i can't complain. I am just glad I found the thread about the big squeegee. It was the answer to my prayers.
Now they want me to do another sign next week, they are finishing up the artwork

I do have a question though so I may email you to ask.
Thanks again


----------

